# Gripes



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for delivery of a 16 base TT. I'm coming from a 13 TT. My wife & I will both be driving it. I can't believe this still does not have memory seats & mirrors. [My 2000 Jetta had it.] My 13 had neat storage compartments under both front seats; gone for 16. Same story with the TTS. At least it comes with a spare tire. The runflats on the 13 were terrible. I ordered it anyway because I got a great deal, and I love the car. Are memory seats that unimportant to most people?


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I understand the dual-driver convenience, but is it really that difficult to readjust a motorized seat? And most of these vehicles will be solo driver. So yes, memory seats are unimportant, imho of course.



jermar said:


> I'm waiting for delivery of a 16 base TT. I'm coming from a 13 TT. My wife & I will both be driving it. I can't believe this still does not have memory seats & mirrors. [My 2000 Jetta had it.] My 13 had neat storage compartments under both front seats; gone for 16. Same story with the TTS. At least it comes with a spare tire. The runflats on the 13 were terrible. I ordered it anyway because I got a great deal, and I love the car. Are memory seats that unimportant to most people?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Huey52 said:


> I understand the dual-driver convenience, but is it really that difficult to readjust a motorized seat? And most of these vehicles will be solo driver. So yes, memory seats are unimportant, imho of course.


It's easy to adjust the seat, the trick is getting it back where you had it. I'm the only person driving my car but on roadtrips I tend to adjust the seat periodically as fatigue and aches set in. Trying to get the seat back to where it started for daily driving can take many iterations over the next couple of days.

Same thing with track days. I put the seat in a different configuration on track than I do for normal driving. It'd be great to have memory options for this.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Could care less about seat memory but miss the storage bins*

As someone already said, I'd bet most TTs are primarily single driver cars. The few times my seat has been re-adjusted, I could get it where I wanted it easily. Seat memory is just an aded expense and one more thing to break.

I'm going to miss the storage bins when I go to a Mk 3. As I recall, there are no bins behind the seat in the Mk 3 roadster as there was in the Mk 2. I've got a lot of stuff I like to have but rarely use in the bins behind the seat and I use the one under the seat frequently rather than have stuff that might blow around in the door compartment.

However, I am really happy to have a spare again!!! I'm as excited about that as I am the new dash. I carry a spare in my Mk 2 because I am often 75 miles or more from a service station when I go on trips throughout the west. Now I'll be able to use all of the trunk again. Having a spare, even if I had to put one in the trunk, is so important to me that I've crossed off the new Corvette and the Boxster from my shopping list even though they are great cars. A spare is the difference between a minor annoyance versus losing a day or two when on a vacation or long drive which I do almost monthly now that I'm retired. I realize it is not much of an issue for most folks in urban areas or in the east, but you are often a long way between tire repair/replacement shops in rural areas west of the Mississippi.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

Lack of memory seats does bug me. Even in a one driver situation sliding back the drivers seat in tight parking spots is convenient, finding the correct spot afterwards is a pain with no memory function.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I do empathize tho'. My wife is petite and after driving her car it is nice to have it automatically return to her setting via memory button. But again, I could pretty much do so manually so not a huge deal. One would think at this price point and otherwise very nice seats it would be included.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Huey52 said:


> I do empathize tho'. My wife is petite and after driving her car it is nice to have it automatically return to her setting via memory button. But again, I could pretty much do so manually so not a huge deal. One would think at this price point and otherwise very nice seats it would be included.


Especially considering it's mostly a software fix. If the seats are already powered you just need the memory and microcontroller to drive it. And all of that is already developed.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been a part of Audi focus groups (my last on the auto-dimming rear view mirror, which thankfully was retained). Possibly a similar focus group discounted the need for memory seats. Of course every manufacturer is looking for ways to lower costs and/or wring more profit out of their products. Just a thought.


----------



## nolaDFW (Sep 25, 2015)

My biggest gripe as well. Sure, its not the end of the world to have to readjust the seat, but with a 2 door car (and thus longer than average doors) -if I have to adjust whilst parked its sometimes hard to stand next to the seat with the door open while trying to keep the door from hitting the car or wall next to me.

Its just plain STUPID that Audi did not include this feature, at a minimum at least code it to the keys so there is no need for memory buttons. I am over 6 ft and my wife is under 5 ft and we do switch off from time to time and it is obnoxious (she sits significantly higher and close than me so its a 2 axis adjustment). There are certain things that are so cheap in implementation that they should just be in all vehicles in this class (luxury). Sorry, but if a budget level sub 20k VW has it, a 50K Audi should have it. Cmon Audi, you built a great car - way to cheap out over simple circuity that is already on the shelf!

So for, after having this car for a few weeks, it is my ONLY complaint.


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

I also thought I was getting the TT just for myself. Wife retired, so now we're going to try life with one car. Memory mirrors are just as important to self adjust with the seats. Again my 2000 Jetta had them. Now we have to adjust the seats and the mirrors as we take turns driving. [I'm 6'1", she's 5'1"] The VW mirrors would tilt down in reverse so I could see the curb when I park. This helps avoid wheel rash, which I now have.


----------

